# Playing with resin



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of reef hawgs, but hate how you have to buy 5 to get 1 that works right. So, I decided to try and see if I could replicate them with resin and get them all to be consistent. So, with some advice from some guy's on here I jumped into it. Here are some of the blanks that I've poured so far. I've tested some out and have them almost the way I want them, but they still need something to get them JUST RIGHT! I will figure it out, just need more time for testing. Between work and football season for the kids, I don't have much free time! Thought you'd all like to see.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you use micro balloons with the resin?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Why yes I did!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt'em

Cool, cool.....love me some reef hawgs!
I have a couple of the allumacast kits I have yet to try out. Did you go wit a one or two piece mold? What kind of rtv and resin did you go with?

Looking good, please post some pics when you paint them up!

MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I made a two piece mold using a 3 inch plastic pvc pipe. I was going to make a mold box out of lego's, but didn't have enough to make it high enough. And lego's are expensive nowadays so I went with the pipe. The rtv is from aeromarineproducts and the resin is alumilite white with micro balloons. I'm not painting any until I get the weighting correct with them. They are a tad light and I'm playing with them to get them just right. Hopefully, once the kids go back to school, I'll have the time to play with them.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi
Good stuff!
Do any of you guys experience that the resin gets soft and pliable, when using too much microballoons? 
When Im using resin for cranks, I really have to fill it with mb's, could be the resin I use, has higher density than the ones you use...

Michael


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Michael 

Something is seriously wrong if that's your issue. Bad resin, or your mix is way off. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I suspect that the mb's are the problem. The resin is good stuff. But the mb's are some chep stuff, that are not supplied by the same supplier as the resin. Next time I visit them, Ill ask for some of their mb's and see. Anyway what I ended up doing was drawing inspiration from my older brothers, which used to be pro windsurfers back in the day, and they build their own boards, and they had foam core. So I use PU foam, inside the resin, works very well, but are (probably) harder to get right than microbaloons.
Sorry for hi jacking the thread...

Michael


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Hi michael,

Are you mixing your mb's into each part equally before mixing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeps, I do. As I said, Ill give the mb's that are sold by the resing mfg next time. Right now Im only doing softplastics 

Michael


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They are lookin good Mark...just give me a call if you have any other questions....I've been so busy lately with all the school stuff going on!


----------

